# Shadowrat rat sanctuary



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I run a small, self funded sanctuary in great yarmouth, Norfolk, that takes in emergency cases of unwanted rats.

I run the sanctuary myself from my own home, and have 13 years experience with rats, as well as having worked in vet nursing for a period.

I specialise in rats with behavioural problems/special needs, as these are often the ones that suffer the most.
I only take in 'emergency cases' at the moment, ie, the rat is in immediate danger or has literally no where to go.
If the rat has a safe home, but is just needing eventual rehoming, please try another sanctuary.
Shadowrat is, due to having to prioritise, really for 'last chance' rats at the moment, or those for whom their behavioural issues make them difficult to rehome elsewhere.

All rats remain here for life, they are family members once they walk through the door and are not passed on to any third party.

Male rats particularly welcome due to having more cage space for them than girls! At the moment, very short on space for females

A small scale sanctuary so cannot take on huge numbers.
I specialise mainly in the individual rat with behavioural issues or special needs that needs an understanding, knowlegable owner.

This posted to make my presence known in case anyone ever finds themselves with such an animal. I've known people in the past euthanise their behaviour problem rats simply because they didn't think anyone would want them. Homes for rats in the Norfolk area seem to be extremely scarce.

Can also give rat advice.

mail: [email protected] or [email protected]

Thanks for reading

ShadowRat.com


----------

